# Battle Scars



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok, lets see'em. What kind of battle wounds have you gotten from your Reef/FO/FOWLR tanks?

I'll start with my most recent and photographed. 
Doing a water change I reached too far in with my siphon and hit the MH... it was awesome!








I also burned my forehead on a 125g reef I work on, but it wasn't severe.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Your forehead?? :roll: Wow...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i thought i was going to see a beat up fish for some reason. thats just a flesh wound. im not typing with my hands right now as my black tip shark played with them while i was feeding my sun coral.

lol, obv. im kidding. 

on the topic of beat up fish i wish i would have taken a picture of my powder blue tang before i lost it. it had a slash across his face from a yellow tang. 
on the topic of getting hurt, never anything serious here. dry skin from all the saltwater on my hands so now i wear gloves. i have also witnessed my sisters boyfriend touch a bristle worm on purpose... just to see what it feels like.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> Your forehead?? :roll: Wow...


Yeah, thankfully nothing severe.



> i have also witnessed my sisters boyfriend touch a bristle worm on purpose..


What'd he say it felt like?


----------

